# Malvernbury Nursing Home Oct 14



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 3, 2014)

Hello to all, 

Another new month, so that means another new report 

This places was visited with SpiderMonkey, Extreme Ironing, Session9, Immortal Shadow, and Decaying Halls.

We had planned to meet up in Birmingham to hit a site first thing, but that one was sealed tight, so onto the next one which took us into Malvern in Worcester. We did hit the Malvern Prep College too before this one, but for me, i prefered this place so thats why this report is going up first haha!

I had seen other peoples reports on this place, and when i visited, i must say, the decayed has increased, which for me, is a big WIN! 

Couldnt find any actual history, but i did find this bit of info about it for the home was in use:

'Our Malvern home is both friendly and well managed where we respond to the needs of each of our residents with courtesy and dignity at all times.
From the moment of arrival at our Worcestershire home you will receive a warm welcome from both staff & management.
Our home is tastefully decorated, and furnished to provide a level of comfort that is much appreciated by all.
We have setup a rota system that ensures we have nursing care staff on duty all day and night.
There is also a 24-hour call system installed that enables our resdients to call a member of staff at a moments notice.

Picture heavy as normal 


IMG_2511 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2514 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



IMG_2516 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2510 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2503 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2499 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2495 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2493 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2489 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2488 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2475 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2466 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2461 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2456 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2450 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2438 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2435 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2433 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2430 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2426 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2421 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2424 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2442 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2447 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2476 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2490 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2446 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2473 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

Hope you enjoyed! This explore is up there in my Top Ten, just the eerie looking beds and the creepy dark exterior, right up my street! 

DirtyJigsaw


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 3, 2014)

Certainly suites ur jigsaw persona mate, love the decay inside, one which seems to look better over time


----------



## brickworx (Oct 3, 2014)

Nice work as ever MrJigsaw....love the window shot is, looks like stained glass from the sunshine \ colourful nature combo.

The group shot is like the 'urbex dwarves' : comatose \ relaxed \ smoky \ distracted \ happy to be there \ little bit grumpy


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 3, 2014)

brickworx said:


> Nice work as ever MrJigsaw....love the window shot is, looks like stained glass from the sunshine \ colourful nature combo.
> 
> The group shot is like the 'urbex dwarves' : comatose \ relaxed \ smoky \ distracted \ happy to be there \ little bit grumpy



HAHAHA, love the Urbex Dwarves comment!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 3, 2014)

Thats just lovely,I really like this place,and your shots are great,can't believe you found a crying boy pic,I ain't seen one of them for years,we had one at home,they were meant to be cursed and houses caught fire and the pic remained intact.big thing in the 80's..out house never caught fire though..I want to go here now,just to see that pic,thanks for sharing


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 3, 2014)

Mikeymutt said:


> Thats just lovely,I really like this place,and your shots are great,can't believe you found a crying boy pic,I ain't seen one of them for years,we had one at home,they were meant to be cursed and houses caught fire and the pic remained intact.big thing in the 80's..out house never caught fire though..I want to go here now,just to see that pic,thanks for sharing



Yeah, i was surprised to find a crying boy picture. So glad i did. Yeah, i head the very same thing about them, cursed!! Very spooky if you just stop and look at it i think. Its def a must see tbh


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 3, 2014)

No matter were you stand he looks at you..I was right near here a few days ago too.bit gutted now


----------



## mrtoby (Oct 3, 2014)

It looks better now than it did when it first popped up! Way more decay. Good stuff.

Its crazy how its all changed, look at this pic compared to yours above....nature is reclaiming.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 3, 2014)

mrtoby said:


> It looks better now than it did when it first popped up! Way more decay. Good stuff.
> 
> Its crazy how its all changed, look at this pic compared to yours above....nature is reclaiming.



Yeah, i think it looks better tbh. and WOW, what a difference!! Shocking really. Thanks


----------



## thorfrun (Oct 3, 2014)

love the leaning bookcase


----------



## cunningplan (Oct 3, 2014)

Nice one with some great shots
The last one I was more thinking it was a meeting of Urbex Anonymous


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 3, 2014)

cunningplan said:


> Nice one with some great shots
> The last one I was more thinking it was a meeting of Urbex Anonymous



Haha. Another great description. Hi. My names Stewart and I'm addicted to Urbex


----------



## TranKmasT (Oct 3, 2014)

mrtoby said:


> It looks better now than it did when it first popped up! Way more decay. Good stuff.
> 
> Its crazy how its all changed, look at this pic compared to yours above....nature is reclaiming.



I was just thinking the same thing. Although I don't condone the vandalism it was far too pristine photographically speaking early on.


----------



## tumble112 (Oct 3, 2014)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> Haha. Another great description. Hi. My names Stewart and I'm addicted to Urbex



After viewing this report, can I just say please don't kick the habit  Amazing.


----------



## chazman (Oct 3, 2014)

great place great pics and i love the name extreme ironing.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 4, 2014)

tumble1 said:


> After viewing this report, can I just say please don't kick the habit  Amazing.



Thanks haha! I can't asure you I won't be kicking the habit. I was out in central London last night and I'm out again today and possibly tomorrow


----------



## LittleOz (Oct 4, 2014)

That's rotting away nicely. Big like from me.


----------



## Chevyman (Oct 4, 2014)

Great pics love the decay in this place .


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 4, 2014)

Its full of decay and you've got some great images.


----------



## skankypants (Oct 4, 2014)

Nice one shag...agree with MrToby on that


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 5, 2014)

Top notch stuff Mr Jigsaw
looks a good place


----------



## Sshhhh... (Oct 6, 2014)

Great shots, this place has certainly changed


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 7, 2014)

Sshhhh... said:


> Great shots, this place has certainly changed



Thanks Sshhhh. Yeah, i looked up some old reports and it has changed alot! I think it looks better now


----------



## Dugie (Oct 8, 2014)

Looks a nice little explore this one, nice photos as well.

Dugie


----------

